# December babies 2013



## ALISON69

[url=https://www.familylobby.com][img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt9875339fltt.gif[/url][/IMG]

:baby: 03rd December. - August3 
:baby: 03rd December - Daizee
:baby: 03rd December - maymyamay

:baby: 12th December - Suzy_Q

:baby: 17th December - Wantabelly

:baby: 19th December. - babywhisper

:baby: 20th December. - kerry061

:baby: 21st December - Andilou74

:baby: 23rd December - Vermeil

:baby: 25th December - Oxygen7880 

:baby: 28th December - Alison69


----------



## Kerry0612

20th December - kerry0612


----------



## Suzy_Q

Yay! A December thread for us 35 and over! It's a bit annoying to hear the young 'uns talk about how they would hate have a baby when they are "old" :growlmad:

I'm ecstatic to have my first baby when I'm good and ready :thumbup:


----------



## ALISON69

Suzy_Q said:


> Yay! A December thread for us 35 and over! It's a bit annoying to hear the young 'uns talk about how they would hate have a baby when they are "old" :growlmad:
> 
> I'm ecstatic to have my first baby when I'm good and ready :thumbup:

LOL, 
not many Dec babies due so far is there.. 
how you getting on Suzy and all the others due in Dec


----------



## Suzy_Q

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and had tears of joy the whole time. After the tech announced an organ, I had to keep myself from cheering "Yay, she has kidneys!" I also think I have a name but I won't be 100% confident until I see her. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## August3

Suzy_Q said:


> I had my 20 week scan yesterday and had tears of joy the whole time. After the tech announced an organ, I had to keep myself from cheering "Yay, she has kidneys!" I also think I have a name but I won't be 100% confident until I see her. How is everyone else doing?

That's great! :happydance: It's so reassuring to see little one jiggling about. We are staying team yellow but only have decided on a name for a boy so far. My baba is measuring a bit ahead at the mo.

Seem to gotten the second tri energy boost in the last few weeks. I started swimming again this morning; I'd forgotten how much I enjoy it. I've been walking from the beginning and hopefully an ante-natal Pilates class is starting in my area soon. 

Hope everyone is getting on well.


----------



## Suzy_Q

August3, your due date is my birthday! Has anyone started looking into child care? I'm starting to wonder if I should start looking now.


----------



## vermeil

whoah Alison you guessed my due date just right! :haha: I guess you read it somewhere ;) Glad to see myself in this great list, thank you for starting it! :thumbup:

Yes I also don`t quite feel like I quite jive with the 'regular' pregnancy forums. Too much worrying over silly details.

I have my 20 week scan next week. I was REALLY nervous about, well, everything up to an 18 week scan and I've finally started letting go of the worry and actually starting to allow myself to believe I might have a baby at the end of this :dohh: My first son was a micro preemie who barely survived and the whole pregnancy was rock n roll so I guess I still have leftover anxiety, 3 years later. But so far this pregnancy is 1000%+ better than the last one, I have a number of high risk possible complications but they`re all under control.

We`re on team yellow too! It`s sooo hard to pick names!

Hurray for all of you fab ladies!


----------



## August3

*Suzy Q* Just imagine we could both be celebrating that day! ;) my birthday is tomorrow and I'll be turning 36. My OH works away from home during the week so it's great my birthday falls on a Saturday this year. Hopefully this time next year my LO will be helping me to blow out the candles! 

We haven't checked out childcare yet, we're hoping I'll be able to take maternity leave from mid November until the end of August so no big panic to sort it all out yet. The expense of it all is a worry though. What options do you have in your area? 

*Vermeil* the scans are such a reassurance - dunno how my mother coped without any during her pregnancies. My doc refers to my pregnancy as high risk too so up until our anatomy scan I was anxious. Since we heard all was looking good with LO at that I've allowed myself to start enjoying being pregnant more. Feeling the wee wriggler move everyday is a great comfort. Does your son know a brother or sister is on the way yet? Read the details of his arrival into the world in your signature, wow what a little miracle; I can't imagine the stressful time you had during his time in the NICU. A special wee man. Looking forward to hearing all about your scan next week. We keep getting asked do we know the gender but I think it's nice to stay team yellow too and have a Christmas surprise! :)

Well, ladies, am off for a swim and will then feel virtuous for the rest of the day. Have a good one! :)


----------



## ALISON69

Suzy_Q, so glad you scan went well.. i got my annomaly scan on 15th August. 
not sure if I will stay team yellow and find out.

I am not looking into child care yet, as I will be taking a year off work. :happydance:

Vermeil, you had advised of your due date on another thread.. to where i got your date from LOL.. good luck on your scan next week keep us updated I am sure everything will be fine.

August3
Happy birthday for tomorrow,


----------



## August3

ALISON69 said:


> August3
> Happy birthday for tomorrow,

Thanks, *Alison69* for the bday wishes. 

Lucky you to get a year off work to spend with your little one. Just two weeks until your big scan. It's long compared to other scans, you really feel you've had time to take in all the detail. :)


----------



## ALISON69

August3 said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> August3
> Happy birthday for tomorrow,
> 
> Thanks, *Alison69* for the bday wishes.
> 
> Lucky you to get a year off work to spend with your little one. Just two weeks until your big scan. It's long compared to other scans, you really feel you've had time to take in all the detail. :)Click to expand...

Thanks August3, I am looking forward to it, but also scared just in case they find something wrong.. 
My sister in law gave me a scare as she advised her friend had a scan at the same hospital and they told her all was ok, and she booked herself for a private scan 3d/4d and they private scan revealed baby was serious complications.


----------



## August3

I know it's hard not to worry especially when you hear frightening stories like that. My sonographer brought me back to check the heart again as at 20 weeks it's still only the size of a grape and little one was wriggling like mad. We had the re-check on Tuesday at 22 weeks and all was fine, the difference in size was amazing. She told us at the start that the scan is not an absolute guarantee that all is perfect and can only offer up to 70% accuracy for any of the checks she was doing.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Happy Birthday August3! Now that I've finished the scan milestone, I feel more comfortable getting the nursery together. I put the crib and dresser together and now I'm going to start washing the crib bedding. I'll probably put a sheet over the crib to keep the dust out but I need to see it all together now that it feels more real. I'm torn between wishing time to go by quickly and wishing it to stay the same so I can enjoy my last months of solitude :wacko:


----------



## ALISON69

August3 said:


> I know it's hard not to worry especially when you hear frightening stories like that. My sonographer brought me back to check the heart again as at 20 weeks it's still only the size of a grape and little one was wriggling like mad. We had the re-check on Tuesday at 22 weeks and all was fine, the difference in size was amazing. She told us at the start that the scan is not an absolute guarantee that all is perfect and can only offer up to 70% accuracy for any of the checks she was doing.

Thanks August3 and hope you have a wonderful b/day


----------



## August3

I had a wonderful birthday, thank you *Alison69*. My OH treated me to a trip to an art exhibition and a meal at our favourite restaurant. 

*Suzy_Q*, you sound very organised. I've done some looking in shops and online but bought nothing yet. I'm afraid to jinx it, silly I know. it took me until week 21 to give in to buying maternity jeans and tops.

We booked our 'baby-moon' yesterday. :happydance: We're going to Amsterdam for a week when I'll be 25 weeks. Doc has ruled out flying after 28 weeks for me. I've been before nearly 20 years ago and loved it so very excited to go back again. OH has never been. We also booked a 3D/4D scan; I'll be 25 + 4 so hopefully images will be good. Little one was measuring ahead on our scan at 22 weeks. So lots of excitement to look forward to. 

Hope you gals are all enjoying the weekend :)


----------



## vermeil

August3 said:


> *Vermeil* the scans are such a reassurance - dunno how my mother coped without any during her pregnancies. My doc refers to my pregnancy as high risk too so up until our anatomy scan I was anxious. Since we heard all was looking good with LO at that I've allowed myself to start enjoying being pregnant more. Feeling the wee wriggler move everyday is a great comfort. Does your son know a brother or sister is on the way yet? Read the details of his arrival into the world in your signature, wow what a little miracle; I can't imagine the stressful time you had during his time in the NICU. A special wee man. Looking forward to hearing all about your scan next week. We keep getting asked do we know the gender but I think it's nice to stay team yellow too and have a Christmas surprise! :)

aww thank you! Yay for team yellow and Christmas surprises! :happydance: And yes I feel the same way. Had our 20 week scan yesterday and everything measures right on track:thumbup: The doctor was AMAZING. He kept reassuring us and was light-hearted: "oh look TWO kidneys how nice is that! oh look little toes wiggling!" He sounded as happy as we were. Clearly that man LOVES his job :haha: I finally feel like I can relax now. My doctor said next milestone is to reach 26 weeks, which has high survival rates with little long-term effects. 


Spoiler
I know soooo much about preemies. I know all of the stats and possible complications for say a 25 weeker vs a 28. I have a small confession. I always cringe a bit when I see people proudly announce having reached V day. I saw far too many 24 weekers struggling in the nicu to survive, and who had long term serious health issues because of it. And some who didn`t make it at all. I say we should aim for 26 weeks, much better number :thumbup:

We haven`t told our 3 year old yet simply because I don`t have much of a bump yet. Waiting for it to show a bit more before we explain it. 

August3 congrats on the babymoon!! I have two weeks of vacation starting next week, going to the coast to relax for a few days. Amsterdam sounds much more exotic and fun!

Alison I always followed your encouraging threads in the 35+ ttc area, nice to chat with you again! Let us know how your scan went! I am taking at least a year off work too. First year is paid, might take another 6 months if my husband is working by then (please please heavens above make him graduate before then :haha: I'm 41 and my husband is STILL a student :wacko: )


----------



## August3

*Vermeil*, delighted that scan went so well for you and that you had such a lovely appointment with the doctor. Some people really know how to enjoy their job and create a great experience for others. It will be special when you tell your little boy about the new addition to the family.

The thought of a holiday is bliss, isn't it? My hubby works away from home during the week so the thoughts of 9 days together is great! Hope you have a relaxing break on your vacation.

Started ante natal Pilates last night and the instructor was brilliant. The class was small and the exercises weren't too strenuous. It was nice to meet up with other mums to be. That and swimming will hopefully keep me limber up to the end. Doc told me yesterday that my uterus is very much to the right and rib flare may prove a possibility. Am hoping either baba will move over or the exercise will help prevent it.

*Alison69*, not long now till your scan on the 15th. :) August seems to be flying by!

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Suzy_Q

I haven't gained much weight BUT it makes me a little nervous to see numbers on a scale that I've never seen before :cry: 

Please remind me that gaining weight on the scales is a good thing, the weight will come off with appropriate efforts after baby is born, and that as long as my doctor thinks I'm not gaining too much weight too fast, all is well...


----------



## August3

Suzy_Q said:


> I haven't gained much weight BUT it makes me a little nervous to see numbers on a scale that I've never seen before :cry:
> 
> Please remind me that gaining weight on the scales is a good thing, the weight will come off with appropriate efforts after baby is born, and that as long as my doctor thinks I'm not gaining too much weight too fast, all is well...

*Suzy_Q*, i can so relate to this! As a long time 'dieter' I'm struggling with weight gain as well. Since pre-pregnancy until today 23+2, I've put on 6lbs but I know I have to brace myself for more dramatic gain from now on. My doc reckons about 21lbs in total would be a healthy gain so mentally that's my top ceiling. 

I keep reminding myself that I'm growing another little person and as long as I stay within the healthy weight gain ranges during each week of pregnancy, then all will be fine. I've found online weight gain calculators like the one below eases my worries. 

https://www.calculator.net/pregnancy-weight-gain-calculator.html​


----------



## Suzy_Q

Thanks August. That calculator did make me feel better as I'm right on track. Whew...


----------



## ALISON69

vermeil said:


> August3 said:
> 
> 
> *Vermeil* the scans are such a reassurance - dunno how my mother coped without any during her pregnancies. My doc refers to my pregnancy as high risk too so up until our anatomy scan I was anxious. Since we heard all was looking good with LO at that I've allowed myself to start enjoying being pregnant more. Feeling the wee wriggler move everyday is a great comfort. Does your son know a brother or sister is on the way yet? Read the details of his arrival into the world in your signature, wow what a little miracle; I can't imagine the stressful time you had during his time in the NICU. A special wee man. Looking forward to hearing all about your scan next week. We keep getting asked do we know the gender but I think it's nice to stay team yellow too and have a Christmas surprise! :)
> 
> aww thank you! Yay for team yellow and Christmas surprises! :happydance: And yes I feel the same way. Had our 20 week scan yesterday and everything measures right on track:thumbup: The doctor was AMAZING. He kept reassuring us and was light-hearted: "oh look TWO kidneys how nice is that! oh look little toes wiggling!" He sounded as happy as we were. Clearly that man LOVES his job :haha: I finally feel like I can relax now. My doctor said next milestone is to reach 26 weeks, which has high survival rates with little long-term effects.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I know soooo much about preemies. I know all of the stats and possible complications for say a 25 weeker vs a 28. I have a small confession. I always cringe a bit when I see people proudly announce having reached V day. I saw far too many 24 weekers struggling in the nicu to survive, and who had long term serious health issues because of it. And some who didn`t make it at all. I say we should aim for 26 weeks, much better number :thumbup:
> 
> We haven`t told our 3 year old yet simply because I don`t have much of a bump yet. Waiting for it to show a bit more before we explain it.
> 
> August3 congrats on the babymoon!! I have two weeks of vacation starting next week, going to the coast to relax for a few days. Amsterdam sounds much more exotic and fun!
> 
> Alison I always followed your encouraging threads in the 35+ ttc area, nice to chat with you again! Let us know how your scan went! I am taking at least a year off work too. First year is paid, might take another 6 months if my husband is working by then (please please heavens above make him graduate before then :haha: I'm 41 and my husband is STILL a student :wacko: )Click to expand...

Hi Vermeil, 

thank you for the compliment, but i have to confess it wasnt me in 35+ TTC area. as This pregnancy was accident and shouldnt of happened as wasnt trying for another baby.
but very happy with our suprise


----------



## vermeil

Whoops must have been in this section then!


----------



## August3

Hey ladies, how is everybody getting on? 

The last few days I've been on a baking (but thankfully not an eating!) spree. I've been baking loads of scones and bread. Totally not like me, but I'm feeling very domestic goddess-like. 

Beginning to fret now that I have _nothing_ done for little one's arrival; would I be mad to hold off until 30+ weeks?


----------



## vermeil

My son was a surprise arrival at 27 weeks. We had nothing prepared, not even a name picked. We scrambled but we were fine. All you need really is a place for the baby to sleep, some diapers and a few pyjamas. The rest you can figure out as you go . Well that was our experience at least! :baby:


----------



## ALISON69

August3 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everybody getting on?
> 
> The last few days I've been on a baking (but thankfully not an eating!) spree. I've been baking loads of scones and bread. Totally not like me, but I'm feeling very domestic goddess-like.
> 
> Beginning to fret now that I have _nothing_ done for little one's arrival; would I be mad to hold off until 30+ weeks?

Hi August3, 

I am not going to start buying bits and bobs and until i am nearly 30 weeks..


----------



## August3

ALISON69 said:


> Hi August3,
> 
> I am not going to start buying bits and bobs and until i am nearly 30 weeks..

I'm pretty much the same, *Alison69.* Have ante- natal classes starting now at the beginning of September so I'll hold off to see what they advise on purchases.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow; am looking forward to hearing all about it. :)

*Vermeil*, my mother advised us to hold off till baba's born. She reckoned little one could sleep in a drawer if need be! ;)

Here are pics of my bump - the first at 20+1 and the second today at 24+1. I think I'm huge. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







a1 20 + 1 bump.jpg
File size: 75.5 KB
Views: 0









a2 24 + 1 bump.jpg
File size: 73.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## August3

Hope the scan today went well for you, *Alison69* :flower:


----------



## vermeil

haha august3, I`ve had an aunt use a small drawer for her newborn, just padded with a few blankets. Apparently it`s not a new idea :haha:

Found out something odd this week. I apparently have anti-M antibodies which can lead to anemia in the baby, so the specialist has set me up for weekly ultrasounds. They measure the bloodflow in the baby`s brain to determine if he/she is anemic.

Well the first ultrasound was Wednesday. Afterwards the doctor went through my file and noticed something odd. He asked half jokingly if I was sure that my husband was the father:haha: which made me laugh. This is an IVF baby, so unless the fertility clinic messed up (very unlikely), there is ZERO chance he is not. 

The reason he asked is my husband`s bloodwork says he`s negative for anti-M. So am I. Soooo the baby is necessary negative also. Sooo... where did the anti-M antibodies come from?? The doctor said if I`ve had no pregnancies with other men (which I haven`t!) it`s impossible for me to have those antibodies. He did reassure me that hematology isn`t an exact science and (I quote!) "sometimes weird things happen". 

Meh, I`ll just discuss it with my main doctor. So basically there is zero risk of the antibodies attacking the baby, so no risk of anemia, hurray! A little bummed of losing the weekly ultrasounds but oh well :winkwink:

To give you wonderful ladies an idea of how seriously my high-risk doctor is treating this pregnancy:

-I`m on blood thinner injections and strong blood pressure medication
-I see the doctor and the internal medicine specialist every two weeks
-I`ve seen a geneticist, a fetal cardiologist, a hematologist etc.

Sometimes I think they`re exaggerating with all this detailed follow-up, but then I remember the hell my son went through and how I`d do anything to avoid that again. Our next objective is to reach 26 weeks. Then 32. 

ok I'm babbling now, just wanted to share a bit how intense this has all been. Sometimes I wish I could have a carefree pregnancy and not worry all the time, but the extra follow-ups are also reassuring!


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm glad they are taking this seriously and following through on preventative measures! I've been seeing all kinds of headlines lately in the US about women being sent home from the hospital only to give birth in their car, or giving birth in the lobby of hospitals because they are not being taken seriously here! If only I were near the Canadian border :hugs:


----------



## August3

So excited and in complete awe - just had to share!! :)

These are our 3D/4D scan pictures from yesterday at 25+4. Can't wait to hold this little bundle in my arms.

Hope you are all doing well, ladies, apologies haven't had a chance to read back over the thread. I'm just back from a wonderful week in Amsterdam and looking forward to catching up on everyone's posts over the next few days.
 



Attached Files:







B&B 1.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 1









B&B 2.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 1









B&B 3.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Suzy_Q

Great pics August! You're double digits tomorrow too :flower:


----------



## vermeil

wow august3 those pics are awesome! Exciting stuff!:thumbup:

I understand all too well, I`m pretty stoked to hold this little one in my arms too. How is your pregnancy going so far?


----------



## August3

Thanks, *SuzyQ*. Mad to be double digits; you'll be there soon too. My holidays are over come Monday and the eleven weeks until I go on maternity will no doubt race by! How are you keeping?


I'm getting on well, *Vermeil* thanks. I took a tumble yesterday but landed on my hands and knees mostly and after a check-up at the hospital baba seems ok. Plenty of movement since which is reassuring. How's life with you? 

*Alison69*, hope things are going well with you.


----------



## vermeil

Overall I`m doing well august3! Next Monday is my V day but honestly it`s not nothing I'll celebrate. My first son was born at 27 weeks and had a really tough ride. My doctor said we`re aiming for 32, which is a much better number all round. Of course 40 would be even better :thumbup:


----------



## August3

vermeil said:


> Overall I`m doing well august3! Next Monday is my V day but honestly it`s not nothing I'll celebrate. My first son was born at 27 weeks and had a really tough ride. My doctor said we`re aiming for 32, which is a much better number all round. Of course 40 would be even better :thumbup:


I remember you mentioning that about v day in another post. It's true, until baba is in my arms I'll be worried about the whatifs. You seem to be getting lots of specialist care so hopefully your little one will stay baking for a good long while yet. The weekly check ups and scans must be reassuring. 

Feeling tired these days after the week long city break. We're having the decorators in all next week and I should be putting away the small, light items from the rooms getting painted but I seem to have zero get-up-and-go. Must discipline myself tomorrow to start clearing out the contents of cupboards etc. My brother is coming to give my OH a hand moving the heavy items on Sunday so want to help out somehow. Will be moving in with my parents for the week to be away from fumes; it'll be very odd I haven't spent a night at 
home since finishing college at 21!


----------



## ALISON69

August3 said:


> So excited and in complete awe - just had to share!! :)
> 
> These are our 3D/4D scan pictures from yesterday at 25+4. Can't wait to hold this little bundle in my arms.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well, ladies, apologies haven't had a chance to read back over the thread. I'm just back from a wonderful week in Amsterdam and looking forward to catching up on everyone's posts over the next few days.

hi august, 

what great pictures, i would love to have some done.. 
hope all is well


----------



## ALISON69

vermeil said:


> Overall I`m doing well august3! Next Monday is my V day but honestly it`s not nothing I'll celebrate. My first son was born at 27 weeks and had a really tough ride. My doctor said we`re aiming for 32, which is a much better number all round. Of course 40 would be even better :thumbup:

Good luck Vermeil, hoping your little one stays cooking inside until full term.. 

xx:flower:


----------



## Suzy_Q

99 days left! It's so hard to be patient but I'm sure I'll miss my quiet times when she's here... nah! I just want her to be here since I've waited 38 years to meet her ;)


----------



## maymyamay

03rd December - maymyamay:happydance:


----------



## maymyamay

03rd December - maymyamay:happydance:


----------



## vermeil

I had a scan this morning at 25 weeks - estimate weight 740 grams! YAAAY! he/she already weighs more than my first son did at birth! He was 570 grams, at 27 weeks. So this pregnancy is definitely going better! I was sooo happy when I heart that number my eyes teared up. I guess it was a mental hurdle for me to reach and pass that weight. Next big step is to reach (and pass) 27 weeks. I'm pretty sure I'll cry again that day.

I thought I was 100% over that nightmare - it was three years ago after all - but it`s crazy how little things trigger memories and emotions. 

:cloud9:


----------



## August3

vermeil said:


> I had a scan this morning at 25 weeks - estimate weight 740 grams! YAAAY! he/she already weighs more than my first son did at birth! He was 570 grams, at 27 weeks. So this pregnancy is definitely going better! I was sooo happy when I heart that number my eyes teared up. I guess it was a mental hurdle for me to reach and pass that weight. Next big step is to reach (and pass) 27 weeks. I'm pretty sure I'll cry again that day.
> 
> I thought I was 100% over that nightmare - it was three years ago after all - but it`s crazy how little things trigger memories and emotions.
> 
> :cloud9:

This is brill news - delighted for you! :)


----------



## August3

maymyamay said:


> 03rd December - maymyamay:happydance:

Welcome :flower: We share the same due date. Only 79 days to go, yikes! Hope you're keeping well. 

How is everyone getting on? 

DH & I are having a completely lazy Sunday, still in pjs at 4.30pm! It's windy & wet outside, we have a roaring fire and a DVD boxset on the go, heaven! We reckon we're right to enjoy a few of these pyjama days as hopefully in a few months they will be only a memory we reminisce about!


----------



## August3

Wow, this thread had been super quiet! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm getting sick of waiting but then, am trying to enjoy my alone time while I have it. I'm just glad I can't control time! 

I have a rash but found out yesterday it is NOT PUPPS! Yay! Now if I can just figure out how to get rid of it. I also have my first stretch mark but at least now I won't spend my time hoping I don't get any to only be disappointed later. I can work on accepting that yes, I have them so work on moving on :wacko:

I also would like to go shopping for baby stuff but feel I should wait until after my baby shower. So now, I'm waiting again :dohh:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## August3

Hey *Suzy_Q*, I'm with you on the enjoying 'alone time' but since returning to work time is racing. Glad to hear that you don't have PUPPS. Hopefully the rash will clear up soon. I have discovered a few stretch marks on my boobs :( and I seem to have developed carpal tunnel in my right hand and sleeping badly as a result. Going to try a wrist brace tonight to see if it helps.

We haven't bought anything yet. I have a week off at the end of October so will pack hospital bags then. We went looking at travel systems today and my head is fried! The Uppababy Vista seems to be coming out on top so far. We haven't seen a Bugaboo yet but the decision will have to made by end of next weekend to allow time for them to be ordered in. Has anyone else bought a travel system yet?


----------



## ALISON69

August3 said:


> Hey *Suzy_Q*, I'm with you on the enjoying 'alone time' but since returning to work time is racing. Glad to hear that you don't have PUPPS. Hopefully the rash will clear up soon. I have discovered a few stretch marks on my boobs :( and I seem to have developed carpal tunnel in my right hand and sleeping badly as a result. Going to try a wrist brace tonight to see if it helps.
> 
> We haven't bought anything yet. I have a week off at the end of October so will pack hospital bags then. We went looking at travel systems today and my head is fried! The Uppababy Vista seems to be coming out on top so far. We haven't seen a Bugaboo yet but the decision will have to made by end of next weekend to allow time for them to be ordered in. Has anyone else bought a travel system yet?

Hi August3, 

I have brought and set up my cotbed and picking up a travel system this weekend getting the Jane Slalom Pro Pushchair, plus Rebel Pro Baby Carrier and Carrycot. 
Not too long now ladies.. hoping it will fly by..


----------



## August3

You're super organised, *Alison69*. We ordered our travel system yesterday,the Uppababy vista, it's the only thing we have bought so far. 

I went on a tour of the maternity unit last week and it is now all very real - just under 60 days till due date. The midwife doing the tour was excellent and very willing to answer questions.

Anyone else feel their little one wriggling and squirming more than kicking? My wee one seems to be always rolling about and making my bump ripple.


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies, I am due December 17th but have a sneaking suspicion I will not make it that long.


----------



## ALISON69

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies, I am due December 17th but have a sneaking suspicion I will not make it that long.

congrats wantabelly on your pregnancy, hope all goes well keep us updated and i have updated the december list.


----------



## ALISON69

August3 said:


> You're super organised, *Alison69*. We ordered our travel system yesterday,the Uppababy vista, it's the only thing we have bought so far.
> 
> I went on a tour of the maternity unit last week and it is now all very real - just under 60 days till due date. The midwife doing the tour was excellent and very willing to answer questions.
> 
> Anyone else feel their little one wriggling and squirming more than kicking? My wee one seems to be always rolling about and making my bump ripple.

hi August3, 

my little one doesnt seem to stop moving the last fews days, getting kicks, turns and like its jumping in there,
I am also feeling very uncomfortable and unable to sleep properly, as unable to turn over in bed without my pelvic bone making a cracking noise and pain. also unable to lay on my left side for too long without getting a dead leg grrrrr. then its the toilet breaks through the nite.. 
Oh how I love being Pregnant LOL.


----------



## August3

*Alison69*, I hear you. Sleep, what's that?!! Between carpal tunnel, heartburn and toilet trips my sleep is very broken. Turning over in bed is like lugging a sack of potatoes with me.

Any chance physio or a support belt would help you with the pelvic pain?

I had my 32 week appointment today. Wee one is measuring fine and consultant was happy with everything. Nice to see parts of her on the scan!

Welcome, *Wantabelly*! :flower:


----------



## ALISON69

August3 said:


> *Alison69*, I hear you. Sleep, what's that?!! Between carpal tunnel, heartburn and toilet trips my sleep is very broken. Turning over in bed is like lugging a sack of potatoes with me.
> 
> Any chance physio or a support belt would help you with the pelvic pain?
> 
> I had my 32 week appointment today. Wee one is measuring fine and consultant was happy with everything. Nice to see parts of her on the scan!
> 
> Welcome, *Wantabelly*! :flower:

Hi august3 

Yeah I brought a support belt but hasn't helped, my doctors aren't the brilliant I am afraid. 

Glad your 32 week check went ok and sorry your suffering like me with heartburn etc I got my GTT this Friday up the hospital. 

This is tmi but everytime I eat anything and i do seem to be hungry all the time but I am having to go to the toilet number 2 lol, as my stomach cramps about 4 or 5 times a day now, it's starting to make me feel unwell, just wondered if anyone else gets this. 
Did read it could be prenatal vitamins that's causing me to go so much, but only seems to have started few days ago.


----------



## vermeil

Hello, just checking in! 30 weeks now YAY. So glad to have made it this far. I first told my boss I would work until early december. Then I said mid november. Now I'm thinking early november. I'm just so tiiiiiired all the time, I put my 3 year old to bed at 8 and sometimes fall asleep too and still manage to miss my 7am alarm! :sleep:


----------



## ALISON69

vermeil said:


> Hello, just checking in! 30 weeks now YAY. So glad to have made it this far. I first told my boss I would work until early december. Then I said mid november. Now I'm thinking early november. I'm just so tiiiiiired all the time, I put my 3 year old to bed at 8 and sometimes fall asleep too and still manage to miss my 7am alarm! :sleep:

congrats Vermeil for reaching 30 weeks whoop whoop, lets hope you get to full term.. 
my last day at work is the 1st Novemeber and i cant wait.


----------



## August3

ALISON69 said:


> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> Hello, just checking in! 30 weeks now YAY. So glad to have made it this far. I first told my boss I would work until early december. Then I said mid november. Now I'm thinking early november. I'm just so tiiiiiired all the time, I put my 3 year old to bed at 8 and sometimes fall asleep too and still manage to miss my 7am alarm! :sleep:
> 
> congrats Vermeil for reaching 30 weeks whoop whoop, lets hope you get to full term..
> my last day at work is the 1st Novemeber and i cant wait.Click to expand...

Happy days, *Vermeil!* :hugs: It must be a great feeling.

Lucky you, *Alison69.* I don't finish till November 22nd ........if I can keep going.
Going to physio this afternoon to be assessed for splints for carpal tunnel. 
I need something at this stage. It's driving me nuts at night.


----------



## ALISON69

August3 said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> Hello, just checking in! 30 weeks now YAY. So glad to have made it this far. I first told my boss I would work until early december. Then I said mid november. Now I'm thinking early november. I'm just so tiiiiiired all the time, I put my 3 year old to bed at 8 and sometimes fall asleep too and still manage to miss my 7am alarm! :sleep:
> 
> congrats Vermeil for reaching 30 weeks whoop whoop, lets hope you get to full term..
> my last day at work is the 1st Novemeber and i cant wait.Click to expand...
> 
> Happy days, *Vermeil!* :hugs: It must be a great feeling.
> 
> Lucky you, *Alison69.* I don't finish till November 22nd ........if I can keep going.
> Going to physio this afternoon to be assessed for splints for carpal tunnel.
> I need something at this stage. It's driving me nuts at night.Click to expand...

Oh August3
that sounds aweful that carpal tunnel. 
I have 4 weeks holiday to take before my maternity leave starts.. and that starts 2nd Dec.. 
:happydance:


----------



## vermeil

ALISON69 said:


> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> Hello, just checking in! 30 weeks now YAY. So glad to have made it this far. I first told my boss I would work until early december. Then I said mid november. Now I'm thinking early november. I'm just so tiiiiiired all the time, I put my 3 year old to bed at 8 and sometimes fall asleep too and still manage to miss my 7am alarm! :sleep:
> 
> congrats Vermeil for reaching 30 weeks whoop whoop, lets hope you get to full term..
> my last day at work is the 1st Novemeber and i cant wait.Click to expand...

Wow nov 1st! It'll arrive in no time! you must be so happy. Sorry to hear you have trouble sleeping too. Hopefully the last few weeks will fly by.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies, just turned 35 so mind if I join you?
I'm due xmas day! So far the pregnancy has been straightforward medically speaking (which I am thankful for), apart from a low placenta which needs checking again at 36 weeks, but I have found it tough psychically. Maternity leave starts on 11th Nov and I cannot wait! Soooo tired. And the heartburn is terrible isn't it!

Hope you ladies are all doing well.


----------



## August3

Welcome, *Oxygen* and congrats on your pregnancy. Is it your first baby? I find the heartburn to be terrible some days too tho swimming seems to help me. 

Got splints to wear at night for the carpal tunnel and whilst it's helping somewhat the strange sensation of wearing them is affecting my sleep even more. Four more weeks to work with each Wednesday off so hopefully I'll get there.

Anyone else got swollen feet? Any tips?


----------



## ALISON69

Oxygen7880 said:


> Hi ladies, just turned 35 so mind if I join you?
> I'm due xmas day! So far the pregnancy has been straightforward medically speaking (which I am thankful for), apart from a low placenta which needs checking again at 36 weeks, but I have found it tough psychically. Maternity leave starts on 11th Nov and I cannot wait! Soooo tired. And the heartburn is terrible isn't it!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing well.

welcome Oxygen7880, 
I have added you to the list of dec babies.. 
heart burn is unbearable so know exactly how you feel..


----------



## ALISON69

August3 said:


> Welcome, *Oxygen* and congrats on your pregnancy. Is it your first baby? I find the heartburn to be terrible some days too tho swimming seems to help me.
> 
> Got splints to wear at night for the carpal tunnel and whilst it's helping somewhat the strange sensation of wearing them is affecting my sleep even more. Four more weeks to work with each Wednesday off so hopefully I'll get there.
> 
> Anyone else got swollen feet? Any tips?

Hi August3
I am suffering big time with swollen feet, ankles and hands every night and its seems i dont need to be standing to long before the swelling starts, the only thing i have found to help it a little is keeping my feet off the floor and wriggling my feet etc while up off the floor.


----------



## Oxygen7880

August3 said:


> Welcome, *Oxygen* and congrats on your pregnancy. Is it your first baby? I find the heartburn to be terrible some days too tho swimming seems to help me.
> 
> Got splints to wear at night for the carpal tunnel and whilst it's helping somewhat the strange sensation of wearing them is affecting my sleep even more. Four more weeks to work with each Wednesday off so hopefully I'll get there.
> 
> Anyone else got swollen feet? Any tips?

Thanks for the welcome. Yes it is my first baby.
No swollen feet but I have had really bad legs for much of the pregnancy and so started wearing support stockings. Not very sexy lol but very effective against any circulation issues. Midwife also told me to lay with legs raised as much as possible to help with any circulation issues or swelling.


----------



## sunnysun

:hi: ladies! 

Can I join you anyway? I'm 35 and Baby is due 29th nov but I have a feeling she'll be a December baby :winkwink:

Going on maternity leave 7th nov... Can't wait!!!!! Feeling huge and heavy now.


----------



## August3

sunnysun said:


> :hi: ladies!
> Can I join you anyway? I'm 35 and Baby is due 29th nov but I have a feeling she'll be a December baby :winkwink:
> Going on maternity leave 7th nov... Can't wait!!!!! Feeling huge and heavy now.

Welcome, *sunnysun*! :flower: I understand how you mean about feeling huge and heavy - it's strange in the last week it's gotten much harder to do the simplest of things (like getting off the sofa! :winkwink:) Is this your first baby?

*Oxygen*, I'm glad stockings and elevating legs is working for you. My oedema seems to be getting worse despite trying all these things. So even though blood pressure and urine were fine last week if there's no improvement in the swelling at this week's appointment the doc may sign me off work three weeks early. :nope: think I'll go mad sitting at home, was relying on being on the go at work to stop me over thinking labour & birth etc. 

We started shopping for baby bits yesterday - the outfits are so cute but so, so very tiny. We got the 'up to one month' size which fits up to 4.5kg or nearly 10lbs. The plan is to have the hospital bag packed and ready to go by the end of the week. 

How are all the other December mommas to be doing?


----------



## sunnysun

Hi august, yes, this will be my first baby after 3 mcs, still hard to believe I have a baby inside my tummy!


----------



## August3

sunnysun said:


> Hi august, yes, this will be my first baby after 3 mcs, still hard to believe I have a baby inside my tummy!


So sorry to hear of your previous losses; this wee one is a very special treasure so. We were trying for 3 years and I was due to see a fertility specialist the very day we got our BFP. It's truly a magical feeling when baba moves isn't it? I think I'll miss that afterwards.


----------



## August3

So doc signed me off this morning for next three weeks before I was due to go on maternity. Blood pressure and urine fine but still have a lot of swelling in hands, feet and face.

Think I might go do-lally! :wacko:


----------



## sunnysun

Thank you august! :)

Have you been signed off cause of your swelling?


----------



## August3

sunnysun said:


> Thank you august! :)
> 
> Have you been signed off cause of your swelling?

Yes, doc was adamant that I rest to keep blood pressure etc within normal range. My doctor had hinted strongly last week that if I showed no improvement this week whilst I was on mid-term break, I should be signed off. So on Thursday morning after the examination she said that the oedema I have at the moment was reason enough at this late stage to stop working & that there was no point taking silly risks so late in the pregnancy. 

It will be very strange not to be going to work after the mid-term break on Monday though. I'll miss the wee kiddos I teach and feel bad that I won't get to say a proper goodbye to them.

Going to try to keep up my exercise (Pilates & swimming) and I get reflexology too so hopefully these reasons to get out and about for a short time each day will help stave off the boredom. 

Never thought I'd have mixed emotions about being off work. I am in a good mental space re labour & birth at the mo and had thought working up to 38 weeks+3 on Nov. 22nd would have kept me so busy & I wouldn't have had time to fret. 

At least you don't have long to go now till your maternity starts on Nov. 7th.


----------



## vermeil

Hello again december ladies!

Well I WAS due on Christmas day but my doctor scheduled a c section... december 5TH!

That`s only 4 weeks away! AAAAAAARGGGHHH!!!

I had a classic c section with the first since he was so tiny (T shaped incision instead of the usual simple line) so apparently I cannot give birth naturally and they would rather I not pass 37 weeks to avoid risks of rupture.

I thought I had 2 months left, now it`s 4 weeks! EEK! I have nothing ready, I have to find my old stash of baby things in the basement, sort them, wash etc etc. oh and pick a name :dohh: It`s not easy because it has to be bilingual (french-english) and we have very different tastes.

On the positive side, it rushed my preparations to leave work - today is my last day YAY! I`ve been working like crazy though, trying to wrap everything up. I'm a software engineer, there are only 3 of us at the office, I have no idea how they`ll manage without me. It`s already crazy busy.

Oh well I suppose it will no longer be my problem come Monday ha :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing? I 'm 33 weeks now, have few symptoms except some acid reflux and being exhausted all-the-time.


----------



## sunnysun

August- hope you're having a relaxing time!

Vermeil- not long left, I have 3 weeks left!


----------



## August3

So exciting, *Vermeil*! Imagine - just over 3 weeks till you meet you LO. 

*SunnySun*, hope your maternity leave is off to a good start. Not long now till the 29th! 

Girls, it's all getting very real! I'm hoping my wee gem decides to arrive on time on Dec. 3rd. I'm so ready to meet him/her. Really feeling the size and weight of the bump now! 

Hospital bags are packed......it feels like the start of the countdown.


----------



## sunnysun

Yeah...I'm loving not going to work!!!! I feels like Xmas!!

I guess our babies could come anytime from now really. I have a Mw appointment tomorrow, I think her head is now engaged or if not engaged it feels she very low...will find out tomorrow.

How things going?


----------



## August3

sunnysun said:


> Yeah...I'm loving not going to work!!!! I feels like Xmas!!
> 
> I guess our babies could come anytime from now really. I have a Mw appointment tomorrow, I think her head is now engaged or if not engaged it feels she very low...will find out tomorrow.
> 
> How things going?

Hope all went well at your appointment, *sunnysun*.

I went to a local breastfeeding support group today and was made to feel very welcome. It was lovely to hear advice from mamas who have BF recently.....and the wee babies were just adorable.

Anyone else hoping to breastfeed?


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm hoping to breastfeed and have a class on it tomorrow night. I'm not going to stress myself out but it sure would be nice if I can do it!


----------



## August3

Suzy_Q, I'm the exact same. If it works out great,if not I'll have tried my best. 

It was great to meet mamas with babies ranging from 7 weeks to one year plus. They were so comfortable both feeding in the group and talking about their experience. They all said it can be tough and to expect some soreness at the beginning. I hope to go back again if I can before LO arrives. 

Hope you enjoy your class tomorrow.


----------



## sunnysun

I'm planning to breastfeed too, we had our breastfeed class yesterday, interesting..let's hope to manage to do it.

Appointment went well, she was 1/3 engaged on monday but since then my bump has def gone down so she must be more engaged now.

Still no symptoms...

how is everyone?


----------



## August3

sunnysun said:


> I'm planning to breastfeed too, we had our breastfeed class yesterday, interesting..let's hope to manage to do it.
> 
> Appointment went well, she was 1/3 engaged on monday but since then my bump has def gone down so she must be more engaged now.
> 
> Still no symptoms...
> 
> how is everyone?

Exciting to have begun engaging. My doc at today's appointment just said "baba's head is well down" so have no clue how engaged that is!! Lol.

I'm very much of the mindset that baba will arrive when ready and won't be getting too wrapped up in spotting symptoms of labour. I had enough symptom spotting in the two week wait to last me a lifetime! 

My doc was cautioning me today to contemplate breastfeeding with an open mind; if it works, great. If not, get some help and if still not successful not to get upset or feel like I've failed.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies. I too plan to give breastfeeding a go. Hope it works out but will see what happens. I always feel a bit pressured by the midwives and doctors about breastfeeding tbh. Nevertheless I do want to attempt it.

Had a midwife app today and she felt for baby. She said she is head down but curled around my right hand side and so I have to buy a birthing ball and try and encourage baby to turn so her back is to the front. Back to back births are not pleasant from what I have read :nope:


----------



## August3

Oxygen7880 said:


> Had a midwife app today and she felt for baby. She said she is head down but curled around my right hand side and so I have to buy a birthing ball and try and encourage baby to turn so her back is to the front. Back to back births are not pleasant from what I have read :nope:

My wee one was back to back at my appointment last week. There's currently a thread on the Third Trimester forum about it which I'll be following. Hopefully both our babies will turn around before the big day.

Until then, let's bounce! :winkwink:


----------



## irene77

Due date - dec 21, 2013


----------



## sunnysun

Hi!

Just checking to see if anyone has had their babies?


----------



## August3

irene77 said:


> Due date - dec 21, 2013

Welcome, Irene. Hope baba arrives in time for the holidays! :flower:

This thread has gone very quiet - everyone must be busy nesting or having their babies!!! :winkwink:

The urge to do a massive clean or clear out hasn't struck me at all yet so baba will probably be late! 

I'm filling my days swimming, reading and meeting friends for coffee. Gonna enjoy it while I can! 

Hopefully we'll have some updates soon.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies, bad day for me. Had to have my dog put to sleep this morning. He was only 7 but had a lump on his back that was causing problems. Gutted :cry:

Not much nesting here either! Just the usual tidying and cleaning.
I have my 36 week app next week to check my placenta position since it was low at my 20 week scan. 
I am also taking part in a study at my hospital for those 35-39. Basically I will find out whether I am in one of two groups. One group will be induced at 39 weeks and the other will have no interventions and be left to go into labour naturally. They are trying to determine if intervention at 39 weeks for women 35-39 lower the risk of having a c-section.
Of course this depends on my placenta having moved. If not then it's a section. Basically it's a big day for me finding out if I am to be induced, have a section or be left to birth naturally!

I am suffering with some spd pain and bad heartburn, not to mention the exhaustion!
How ru ladies?


----------



## irene77

Hello,

36 weeks today. Getting excited and worried in the same time:) 
Mostly nesting but there are some things that I can't do without my DH so getting slightly irritated that he is not in the same nesting mood:) He says there is still time to get things organized. Men will never understand what it means to be pregnant:)))
My son was born about 11 days before the due date so it might be the case with this baby. Kind of hard to concentrate on anything else except for the future L&D.
How are you doing ladies?


----------



## August3

*Oxygen*, so sorry to hear about your dog. You will miss him terribly. :hugs:
I'm suffering from heartburn too. Gaviscon is my new best friend! Interesting to be part of that study - will be looking out to see how you get on at the appointment next week.

*Irene*, my DH is the exact same but he works away from home mon-fri so I have only a small window of opportunity to get him to do chores for me. I win some, I lose some! 

*sunnysun*, any more progress since 1/3 engaged? I have a very strong feeling that my baby is not going to arrive anytime soon! I guess I should enjoy the 'me' time whilst I have the chance! 

*Alison, Suzy_Q & Vermeil*, hope you and the other ladies are getting on well. :flower:


----------



## sunnysun

Oxygen- sorry to hear about your dog. Wow that you're taking part in this study, let us know the outcome. I had a low placenta until 28 weeks but most tend to move so hopefully yours would have moved by now.

August- I have my appointment on Monday, I think baby is much lower... No symptoms of labour yet !


----------



## Suzy_Q

I've had 2 non-stress tests but baby seems to pass them with flying colors. I'm only 1 to 1 1/2 cm so I have a ways to go. Back pain and heartburn are my biggest symptoms so far. Good news is maternity leave starts this week (yay) "bad" news is I'm all ready for baby to come so I'm afraid I'll get bored waiting. I guess I'll be cleaning my house for the next 2 weeks while I wait!!


----------



## August3

*sunnysun*, good luck with your appointment tomorrow. :flower:

*Suzy_Q*, you'll be surprised how quickly time will pass before baba arrives. I've been off now for 4 weeks and I honestly thought I'd be fed up but I feel so rested and enjoying the 'me' time before baba arrives.

Down to single digits for me today but I have a notion my wee one is going to be fashionably late! :winkwink:


----------



## sunnysun

thanks August, yeah I have the same feeling here...baby will come a bit later!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ALISON69 said:


> [url=https://www.familylobby.com][img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt9875339fltt.gif[/url][/IMG]
> 
> :baby: 03rd December. - August3
> :baby: 03rd December - Daizee
> :baby: 03rd December - maymyamay
> 
> :baby: 12th December - Suzy_Q
> 
> :baby: 17th December - Wantabelly
> 
> :baby: 20th December. - kerry061
> 
> :baby: 21st December - Andilou74
> 
> :baby: 23rd December - Vermeil
> 
> :baby: 25th December - Oxygen7880
> 
> :baby: 28th December - Alison69[/QUOT
> 
> Sorry to join so late, been spending time in the 3rd trimester forum trying to learn as much as I can since I am a FTM. I am due 12/19, baby is head down and facing my back, at my 36 week appt on Thurs they estimated him to be 6lbs and 3oz. They also have informed me he has bilateral renal pyelectatsis measuring 6mm which was 5mm last month. The Dr doesn't seem concerned at this point and says most resolve by themselves after birth. The baby will have to have a sono done after birth to see whats what.
> 
> Spent all day yesterday returning/exchanging things I got from my shower and buying what we were missing. We also organized as much of the baby's room as possible and I tore apart a closet to make room to store some gifts. Next project will be the basement utility room and the storage shelves there. I guess you can say I'm nesting and if something prevents me from doing a project I get cranky! I have been so mellow and chill this whole pregnancy, but when we moved 5 weeks ago I was on a mission for weeks to unpack, get settled, buy rugs...it was crazy. I just want everything where it is supposed to be and I swear I have never been this organized ever! Either I am turning into my Mom or this is full on nesting mode.
> 
> No symptoms of baby showing up anytime soon...just some BH and spd, but as of 36 week appt no dilation, no sings whatsoever. 2 friends have already gone 2 weeks early, and another might go this week which would be a week early. 2 of them are younger...I wonder if that makes a difference. Are we more likely to go late over 35? Btw, I turn 38 tomorrow, I'm really not acknowledging this one...main focus is getting set up and learning how to use my breast pump!
> 
> Anyone else still working, or trying to work up until the last day they can or are advised to by the Dr?
> 
> Going to up my intake of RRL tea this week, maybe throw a few dates in there for good measure...hope to not be in the hospital on Christmas!
> 
> Congrats to everyone, can't wait to hear the impending announcements!!


----------



## ALISON69

Welcome babywhisperer ,
Hope all goes well for you keep us updated .

Hi August3, daizee and myamay , not long now for you 3 any news how you all feeling? 

I have another scan today and consultant appt as I have developed pre-eclampsia and they are thinking of inducing me early. 

Just wondering how all our other dec lovely ladies are getting on


----------



## Babywhisperer

ALISON69 said:


> Welcome babywhisperer ,
> Hope all goes well for you keep us updated .
> 
> Hi August3, daizee and myamay , not long now for you 3 any news how you all feeling?
> 
> I have another scan today and consultant appt as I have developed pre-eclampsia and they are thinking of inducing me early.
> 
> Just wondering how all our other dec lovely ladies are getting on

Sorry to hear about the preeclampsia. When would they want to induce you?

37 weeks today and feeling blessed to be awaiting the arrival of our first baby. Happy Thanksgiving to you ladies!


----------



## ALISON69

Babywhisperer said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome babywhisperer ,
> Hope all goes well for you keep us updated .
> 
> Hi August3, daizee and myamay , not long now for you 3 any news how you all feeling?
> 
> I have another scan today and consultant appt as I have developed pre-eclampsia and they are thinking of inducing me early.
> 
> Just wondering how all our other dec lovely ladies are getting on
> 
> Sorry to hear about the preeclampsia. When would they want to induce you?
> 
> 37 weeks today and feeling blessed to be awaiting the arrival of our first baby. Happy Thanksgiving to you ladies!Click to expand...

Hi
2 weeks ago consultant said they won't want me to go much over 37 weeks, but Thursday appt growth has slowed and fluid decreased so gotta have another scan on Monday 2nd dec and I could be induced any day depending on the results of the scan. 
Worried now As baby will be small and I will be only 36 weeks, but I have had 2 lots of steroid injections 2 weeks ago when I was admitted into hospital for high blood pressure.


----------



## Babywhisperer

ALISON69 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome babywhisperer ,
> Hope all goes well for you keep us updated .
> 
> Hi August3, daizee and myamay , not long now for you 3 any news how you all feeling?
> 
> I have another scan today and consultant appt as I have developed pre-eclampsia and they are thinking of inducing me early.
> 
> Just wondering how all our other dec lovely ladies are getting on
> 
> Sorry to hear about the preeclampsia. When would they want to induce you?
> 
> 37 weeks today and feeling blessed to be awaiting the arrival of our first baby. Happy Thanksgiving to you ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 2 weeks ago consultant said they won't want me to go much over 37 weeks, but Thursday appt growth has slowed and fluid decreased so gotta have another scan on Monday 2nd dec and I could be induced any day depending on the results of the scan.
> Worried now As baby will be small and I will be only 36 weeks, but I have had 2 lots of steroid injections 2 weeks ago when I was admitted into hospital for high blood pressure.Click to expand...

Don't fret too much. It's hard to be exact when they measure growth. The steroids will give babes a boost. Just try and relax, do some breathing exercises where the exhale is longer than inhale...it will relax you. 

Went to dr today, sono was good, had like a spasm of some sort that started in my lower left pelvis and shot thru my back. It happened twice, they monitored me and no contractions while hooked up. Dr said no dilation yet, grrrrr but she said my cervix is now anterior. When am I going to dilate of progress?? She mentioned if my due date comes in 3 weeks and I haven't progressed we have to discuss my options. So tonight I'm doing the EPO again as well as double the red raspberry leaf tea. What else can work? I'm getting cramps down low and in my back but not dilating, grrrrrrr


----------



## ALISON69

Babywhisperer said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome babywhisperer ,
> Hope all goes well for you keep us updated .
> 
> Hi August3, daizee and myamay , not long now for you 3 any news how you all feeling?
> 
> I have another scan today and consultant appt as I have developed pre-eclampsia and they are thinking of inducing me early.
> 
> Just wondering how all our other dec lovely ladies are getting on
> 
> Sorry to hear about the preeclampsia. When would they want to induce you?
> 
> 37 weeks today and feeling blessed to be awaiting the arrival of our first baby. Happy Thanksgiving to you ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 2 weeks ago consultant said they won't want me to go much over 37 weeks, but Thursday appt growth has slowed and fluid decreased so gotta have another scan on Monday 2nd dec and I could be induced any day depending on the results of the scan.
> Worried now As baby will be small and I will be only 36 weeks, but I have had 2 lots of steroid injections 2 weeks ago when I was admitted into hospital for high blood pressure.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't fret too much. It's hard to be exact when they measure growth. The steroids will give babes a boost. Just try and relax, do some breathing exercises where the exhale is longer than inhale...it will relax you.
> 
> Went to dr today, sono was good, had like a spasm of some sort that started in my lower left pelvis and shot thru my back. It happened twice, they monitored me and no contractions while hooked up. Dr said no dilation yet, grrrrr but she said my cervix is now anterior. When am I going to dilate of progress?? She mentioned if my due date comes in 3 weeks and I haven't progressed we have to discuss my options. So tonight I'm doing the EPO again as well as double the red raspberry leaf tea. What else can work? I'm getting cramps down low and in my back but not dilating, grrrrrrrClick to expand...

Thanks for your reply, made me worry more if the steroid injections give baby a boost then mine is growth is worse as the steroid injection was 2 weeks ago before the scan I just had. So if it hadn't of had the steroid my baby wouldn't have grown at all and waters surrounding the baby. 
My consultant has advised I am and wil be having a scan every two days to keep an eye on the fluid surrounding baby. 
If the fluid is decreasing what does this mean


----------



## Babywhisperer

ALISON69 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome babywhisperer ,
> Hope all goes well for you keep us updated .
> 
> Hi August3, daizee and myamay , not long now for you 3 any news how you all feeling?
> 
> I have another scan today and consultant appt as I have developed pre-eclampsia and they are thinking of inducing me early.
> 
> Just wondering how all our other dec lovely ladies are getting on
> 
> Sorry to hear about the preeclampsia. When would they want to induce you?
> 
> 37 weeks today and feeling blessed to be awaiting the arrival of our first baby. Happy Thanksgiving to you ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 2 weeks ago consultant said they won't want me to go much over 37 weeks, but Thursday appt growth has slowed and fluid decreased so gotta have another scan on Monday 2nd dec and I could be induced any day depending on the results of the scan.
> Worried now As baby will be small and I will be only 36 weeks, but I have had 2 lots of steroid injections 2 weeks ago when I was admitted into hospital for high blood pressure.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't fret too much. It's hard to be exact when they measure growth. The steroids will give babes a boost. Just try and relax, do some breathing exercises where the exhale is longer than inhale...it will relax you.
> 
> Went to dr today, sono was good, had like a spasm of some sort that started in my lower left pelvis and shot thru my back. It happened twice, they monitored me and no contractions while hooked up. Dr said no dilation yet, grrrrr but she said my cervix is now anterior. When am I going to dilate of progress?? She mentioned if my due date comes in 3 weeks and I haven't progressed we have to discuss my options. So tonight I'm doing the EPO again as well as double the red raspberry leaf tea. What else can work? I'm getting cramps down low and in my back but not dilating, grrrrrrrClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply, made me worry more if the steroid injections give baby a boost then mine is growth is worse as the steroid injection was 2 weeks ago before the scan I just had. So if it hadn't of had the steroid my baby wouldn't have grown at all and waters surrounding the baby.
> My consultant has advised I am and wil be having a scan every two days to keep an eye on the fluid surrounding baby.
> If the fluid is decreasing what does this meanClick to expand...

Fluid protects the baby, if it gets too low they want the baby out. You are pretty far along, I know you're nervous but I'd rather deliver at 36 weeks then under extreme distress later. They are being proactive monitoring you that often and that's good. Stay hydrated, rest as much as possible and eat high energy food to stay healthy.


----------



## August3

Our wee girl made her entrance to the world at 8.14am on Thursday

She weighed 7 lbs 2 oz and is 49cm long.

The short version of the birth story :

On Wednesday eve just after 11pm I had some red blood when I wiped. I phoned down to the hospital and was told to pop down to be on the safe side. When examined at 12.45am, I was fully effaced and 1cm dilated. I was told to walk about a while. Contractions started 6 mins apart but quickly started to come 2 mins apart. Taken to a delivery suite. We held off till DH arrived following a 200km drive to break the waters. By 6am I was at the pushing stage. No pain relief, just breathing, massage & visualisation. After an hour and a half of pushing, baba's heartbeat dropped and the midwife recommended a kiwi ventouse delivery. Our darling girl arrived shortly after at 8.14am.

Thrilled DH made it to hospital in time and that I managed without meds.
Disappointed that we couldn't have delayed cord cutting and DH didn't get to do the clamping.

We had skin to skin and a first wee feed before leaving delivery room. Overall a positive experience and we are besotted with our wee woman.


----------



## ALISON69

Congratulations august3 what lovely exciting news.
And so well done you doing it all without pain relief especially with having your waters broken 
Xxxxx


----------



## vermeil

ooh congrats august3!!! :happydance:

I'm 3 whole days away from my csection :wacko: starting to get nervous!


----------



## Babywhisperer

August3 said:


> Hannah May made her entrance to the world at 8.14am on Thursday November 28th
> 
> She weighed 7 lbs 2 oz and is 49cm long.
> 
> The short version of the birth story :
> 
> On Wednesday eve just after 11pm I had some red blood when I wiped. I phoned down to the hospital and was told to pop down to be on the safe side. When examined at 12.45am, I was fully effaced and 1cm dilated. I was told to walk about a while. Contractions started 6 mins apart but quickly started to come 2 mins apart. Taken to a delivery suite. We held off till DH arrived following a 200km drive to break the waters. By 6am I was at the pushing stage. No pain relief, just breathing, massage & visualisation. After an hour and a half of pushing, baba's heartbeat dropped and the midwife recommended a kiwi ventouse delivery. Hannah arrived shortly after at 8.14am.
> 
> Thrilled DH made it to hospital in time and that I managed without meds.
> Disappointed that we couldn't have delayed cord cutting and DH didn't get to do the clamping.
> 
> We had skin to skin and a first wee feed before leaving delivery room. Overall a positive experience and we are besotted with our wee woman.

Amazing news! So happy you're doing well and you have my admiration for no pain meds!!! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## Babywhisperer

vermeil said:


> ooh congrats august3!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm 3 whole days away from my csection :wacko: starting to get nervous!

Have you tried acupressure? There are spots we can do ourselves. Might be worth a try.


----------



## ALISON69

vermeil said:


> ooh congrats august3!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm 3 whole days away from my csection :wacko: starting to get nervous!

Good luck with your c section . 
I have been told I will be induced once I reach 37 weeks as my blood pressure n protein still high even tho meds doubled.


----------



## vermeil

We thought the whole pregnancy that our bump was blue... Well SURPRISE our baby is a girl!!! We had both always wanted a girl; her dad has 4 brothers heh. She gave us the surprise of our lives a week ago when she was delivered via planned csection at 37 weeks. The operation went well, recovery is a bit tough - I think if we didn't forget how tough this major surgery is we would never have a second :lol: also her brother had gastro for 5 days keeping dad at home with him so I had little help at the hospital.

But it was all worth it. I'll post a pic once I find hosting


----------



## Oxygen7880

August3 said:


> Hannah May made her entrance to the world at 8.14am on Thursday November 28th
> 
> She weighed 7 lbs 2 oz and is 49cm long.
> 
> The short version of the birth story :
> 
> On Wednesday eve just after 11pm I had some red blood when I wiped. I phoned down to the hospital and was told to pop down to be on the safe side. When examined at 12.45am, I was fully effaced and 1cm dilated. I was told to walk about a while. Contractions started 6 mins apart but quickly started to come 2 mins apart. Taken to a delivery suite. We held off till DH arrived following a 200km drive to break the waters. By 6am I was at the pushing stage. No pain relief, just breathing, massage & visualisation. After an hour and a half of pushing, baba's heartbeat dropped and the midwife recommended a kiwi ventouse delivery. Hannah arrived shortly after at 8.14am.
> 
> Thrilled DH made it to hospital in time and that I managed without meds.
> Disappointed that we couldn't have delayed cord cutting and DH didn't get to do the clamping.
> 
> We had skin to skin and a first wee feed before leaving delivery room. Overall a positive experience and we are besotted with our wee woman.




vermeil said:


> We thought the whole pregnancy that our bump was blue... Well SURPRISE our baby is a girl!!! We had both always wanted a girl; her dad has 4 brothers heh. She gave us the surprise of our lives a week ago when she was delivered via planned csection at 37 weeks. The operation went well, recovery is a bit tough - I think if we didn't forget how tough this major surgery is we would never have a second :lol: also her brother had gastro for 5 days keeping dad at home with him so I had little help at the hospital.
> 
> But it was all worth it. I'll post a pic once I find hosting

Massive congratulations to you both :flower:


----------



## ALISON69

My little girl was born on a very unique date of birth 11/12/13 at 2.36am at 37 weeks and being induced due to pre eclampsia. 
She is only 5lb 8oz and we have called her Darcey Jayne

Congrats to all the other mums due December 

Xxx


----------



## Oxygen7880

ALISON69 said:


> My little girl was born on a very unique date of birth 11/12/13 at 2.36am at 37 weeks and being induced due to pre eclampsia.
> She is only 5lb 8oz and we have called her Darcey Jayne
> 
> Congrats to all the other mums due December
> 
> Xxx

Congratulations hun :flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Congrats to all the Mama's!! I'm still prego and everyone is going early. 2 friends were a week and 2 weeks early. I have one more due NYE and I bet she goes before me too.


----------



## August3

vermeil said:


> We thought the whole pregnancy that our bump was blue... Well SURPRISE our baby is a girl!!! We had both always wanted a girl; her dad has 4 brothers heh. She gave us the surprise of our lives a week ago when she was delivered via planned csection at 37 weeks. The operation went well, recovery is a bit tough - I think if we didn't forget how tough this major surgery is we would never have a second :lol: also her brother had gastro for 5 days keeping dad at home with him so I had little help at the hospital.
> 
> But it was all worth it. I'll post a pic once I find hosting

Congrats, vermeil:happydance: hope you are recovering well now and enjoying your wee lassie.



ALISON69 said:


> My little girl was born on a very unique date of birth 11/12/13 at 2.36am at 37 weeks and being induced due to pre eclampsia.
> She is only 5lb 8oz and we have called her Darcey Jayne
> 
> Congrats to all the other mums due December
> Xxx

Congrats Alison69, lovely names and a fab date of birth. :flower:

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting.


----------

